# Phil Green Bolton? Anyone



## irish_only (6 September 2011)

Trying to trace Phil Green. Think he is from Bolton. Recently worked at Stubley Hollow. If anyone can help would really appreciate.
Also in NL


----------



## Aidey (6 September 2011)

How old?


----------



## Clippy (6 September 2011)

He is from Newton-le-Willows I believe. Try FB


----------



## irish_only (7 September 2011)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## irish_only (7 September 2011)

Don't suppose you know where he is working or I can contact him. Tried FB, no joy.


----------



## MrVelvet (9 September 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/fillgreen

hes from newton le whatever it was lol


----------



## Clippy (10 September 2011)

If he doesn't want to be contacted he can be very elusive...


----------



## irish_only (10 September 2011)

Clippy said:



			If he doesn't want to be contacted he can be very elusive...
		
Click to expand...

hmmm - probably in that bracket. Friend has bought an 'ideal first horse' from him that has morphed into a 'not for a novice' in a week. Don't mind going to visit him if anyone knows exactly where he is. PM if you know.
Many thanks


----------



## Clippy (12 September 2011)

Cut your losses, he'll disappear as soon as he knows you're trying to contact him and even if you found him, you'll never get him to do anything to help you


----------



## irish_only (12 September 2011)

Clippy, have pm'd you.


----------



## nokia (12 September 2011)

hiya have you tried going on facebook and posting on BD Nortwest group, or BROOKHEAD WARRINGTON RIDING CLUB, Bold Heath Equestrian centre, Aintree Equestrian Centre, Crow Wood Equestrian,laffak riding club ,northern dressage group

If he is fron newton , somebody will know him


----------



## irish_only (14 September 2011)

nokia said:



			hiya have you tried going on facebook and posting on BD Nortwest group, or BROOKHEAD WARRINGTON RIDING CLUB, Bold Heath Equestrian centre, Aintree Equestrian Centre, Crow Wood Equestrian,laffak riding club ,northern dressage group

If he is fron newton , somebody will know him
		
Click to expand...

As Clippy has quite rightly said - he knows how to duck and dive


----------



## Clarebear68 (29 October 2011)

I too, have met Phil Green. Up until 2 days ago, he was working for me as a groom.
Without my permission, he took my father's Nissan Outlaw special edition jeep from the yard and smashed it into the bank of the road.
He then legged it and I am left with a written off vehicle. 
This man, although a good jockey, is totally unreliable and, as we speak, the police are atempting to trace him.


----------



## irish_only (30 October 2011)

Clare, I am very sorry to hear this. I have pm'd you.


----------

